# Request - Clock Work Mod file links are Broken - Help



## dowellcf (Aug 23, 2012)

Cannot find the file anywhere. Got CM9 loaded, but cannot install GAPPs or upgrade nightlies.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

dowellcf said:


> Cannot find the file anywhere. Got CM9 loaded, but cannot install GAPPs or upgrade nightlies.


You can find the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip[/background] here

http://rootzwiki.com...your-cm9-setup/


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

dowellcf said:


> Cannot find the file anywhere. Got CM9 loaded, but cannot install GAPPs or upgrade nightlies.


also http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery


----------

